# Fantastic Mr. Fox



## Hackfox (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJbY3QrIifE

Trailer, Tell me what you think. It's so furry XD but yeah, I'll go see it for the lulz anyone else? I think it looks decent and its about a fox so I'm expecting buttsex in the middle of the movie


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 3, 2009)

I watched the trailer at a movie and thought it was ok looking, i might go see it just because.


----------



## Sam (Oct 3, 2009)

haha.

"I can fit through there, and you wanna know why?"

"Why?"

"'Cause I'm little..."


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 3, 2009)

See also http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=51052


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll let it slide.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 3, 2009)

Nah it looks shit.


----------



## KiloFox (Oct 3, 2009)

i'll see it... why not?


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 3, 2009)

It looks cute.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2009)

I started to adore foxes after reading that book when I was a kid. It's obviously nothing like the book besides the basic plotline "fox smart, farmer bad, fox outsmart farmer" but I think I'll see it. The style in rather intriguing


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 3, 2009)

I recently saw the trailer for this! Despite my general dislike for most foxes, I really wanna see this movie! But then again it's animated, and it's really the only thing out there that appeals to me anymore in the big screen. 

Lol, in the last thread someone was complaining that the actor for Mr. Fox was a non-brit playing a british character. 



Ratte said:


> I'll let it slide.



Ratte. You're awesome. 
Here, have another rat! =^.^=


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 3, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> See also http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=51052



AHAHAHA OH LIZARD! That's SO funny. You so funny. Your like the coolest kid here I hope I become so cool one day that I can make comments like you. Thank you SO much for the other thread.
--------------

Back on topic, Yeah I will probably see if anyone has then I'd love to get a review.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Oct 3, 2009)

I think it looks stupid..


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 3, 2009)

It's Ocean's Eleven

but with furries.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 4, 2009)

It looks too familiar: Animals who have problems with the human neighbors. Over the Hedge. Anyone?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 4, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Lol, in the last thread someone was complaining that the actor for Mr. Fox was a non-brit playing a british character.


 

That was probably me. Everyone must know my RAEG at this every time the film comes up.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 5, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> It looks too familiar: Animals who have problems with the human neighbors. Over the Hedge. Anyone?


Except this is better.

Mr. Fox is kinda hot.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 5, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Except this is better.



I do not concur. Stop motion takes a lot of time whereas CGI looks a lot more impressive.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Oct 5, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I do not concur. Stop motion takes a lot of time whereas CGI looks a lot more impressive.


True, but stop-motion looks more realistic in some ways.

I, myself, will go see it. 'Tis a must. Even though I've never read the book, the trailer looks pretty good.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 5, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> AHAHAHA OH LIZARD! That's SO funny. You so funny. Your like the coolest kid here I hope I become so cool one day that I can make comments like you. Thank you SO much for the other thread.



Hey congrats on missing the point entirely and massively over-reacting, ever tried politics?


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 5, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I do not concur. Stop motion takes a lot of time whereas CGI looks a lot more impressive.


I agree here, but Over the Hedge is inferior because the animals aren't really anthro and the movie is too kid friendly.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 6, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I agree here, but Over the Hedge is inferior because the animals aren't really anthro and the movie is too kid friendly.



And Mr. Fox isn't????
I thought talking animals and children walked hand in hand: The Tale of Despereaux, Ratatouille, Bolt, UP, The Secret of NIMH and The Great Mouse Detective are all examples.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 6, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> And Mr. Fox isn't????
> I thought talking animals and children walked hand in hand: The Tale of Despereaux, Ratatouille, Bolt, UP, The Secret of NIMH and The Great Mouse Detective are all examples.



You... have no idea who Wes Anderson is, do you?

This movie is ostensibly a kids movie, 'cause, well, animals. I guess. That's not important. As long as it's awkward, strangely paced, and brilliantly written, it's going to be great. And, knowing Wes Anderson, it will be.

"I can fit through there. You know why?"

"... why?"

"Because I'm little."

I LOVE YOU JASON SCHARTZMAN!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 6, 2009)

Stawks said:


> You... have no idea who Wes Anderson is, do you?


Yeah, he directed that dumb-looking Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou movie.
Uh-huh.


----------



## Shindo (Oct 6, 2009)

gunna see the day it comes out, because im a disgusting furfag


----------



## Stawks (Oct 6, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Yeah, he directed that dumb-looking Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou movie.
> Uh-huh.



So you've never seen it.

Royal Tennenbaums? Rushmore? Bottle Rocket? The Darjeeling Limited? Get your mouth off the cock of Hollywood, and get yourself some culture.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 6, 2009)

My favourite part in the previews is where the two younger foxes come out of a sewer-looking thing and the first guy goes, 
"I didn't get a mask, but I modified this tube sock"
"you look good"
"yeah, I know"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 6, 2009)

Stawks said:


> So you've never seen it.
> 
> Royal Tennenbaums? Rushmore? Bottle Rocket? The Darjeeling Limited? Get your mouth off the cock of Hollywood, and get yourself some culture.



I don't pay attention to the mainstream movies. I pay attention to movies I am intrigued about.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 6, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I don't pay attention to the mainstream movies. I pay attention to movies I am intrigued about.



For example...?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 6, 2009)

Stawks said:


> For example...?



I rented Charlie Wilson's War for the sake that I did want to watch it but never got the chance.
Eastern Promises because I heard from an old classmate that he liked it.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 6, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I rented Charlie Wilson's War for the sake that I did want to watch it but never got the chance.
> Eastern Promises because I heard from an old classmate that he liked it.



A generic Tom Hanks movie and the most mainstream Cronenberg film? Gee.

It's good that you're not watching movies entirely based on popularity, but still, those movies hardly fall outside the scope of the mainstream. Expand your horizons, man.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 6, 2009)

Stawks said:


> A generic Tom Hanks movie and the most mainstream Cronenberg film? Gee.
> 
> It's good that you're not watching movies entirely based on popularity, but still, those movies hardly fall outside the scope of the mainstream. Expand your horizons, man.



I have and am. Movies are not made as well as they are today.
Back then movies were based around acting rather than high productive value. Movies like The Seven Year Itch are most likely the ones our parents are keeping rather than renting.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 6, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I have and am. Movies are not made as well as they are today.
> Back then movies were based around acting rather than high productive value. Movies like The Seven Year Itch are most likely the ones our parents are keeping rather than renting.



Ugh. Billy Wilder. Spare me this shit. Everything seems better when you look back on it. I agree that there are a lot of movies today that rely entirely on their special effects budget... *caugh*Roland Emmerich*caugh* But you think this is a modern phenomenon? Most movies that were commercially successful way-back-when where just as schlocky as ones that are today. It's just that only good movies stand the test of time, so when we look back, all we see are the high points, and not the Roman Holidays and Werewolf Versus the Mummys.

Like I said before, expand yourself. Don't just look back. There is some really interesting stuff coming out NOW, and in the last ten-fifteen years. Stop being ignorant.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not being ignorant. I'm being doubtful, and I'll use others like my dad to pick a movie and go to the theater. Because the last time I chose to see a movie in the theater on my own, I didn't like it. Going to the video store I just go down the aisle and know what I'm looking for. It just seems easier there. >>


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

So apparently Wes is directing from his "flat in Paris" because he doesn't want to go ALL THE WAY to England, where the studio is so he's "directing" by e-mail. And he shrugs it off by saying that if the movie's good, then you can't criticize him. Which is bullshit.

Get your ass over there and stop treating your crew like garbage. I'm sorry England isn't as exotic as India or THE SEVEN SEAS but you were the one who wanted to do Mr. Fox.

Also the animation looks like a butt.


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I fucking love Roald Dahl. Read the book, please. The movie doesn't look so great.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> So apparently Wes is directing from his "flat in Paris" because he doesn't want to go ALL THE WAY to England, where the studio is so he's "directing" by e-mail. And he shrugs it off by saying that if the movie's good, then you can't criticize him. Which is bullshit.
> 
> Get your ass over there and stop treating your crew like garbage. I'm sorry England isn't as exotic as India or THE SEVEN SEAS but you were the one who wanted to do Mr. Fox.



Well if the movie's good, then everyone can just say that it's because he _wasn't_ there. 8)



> Also the animation looks like a butt.



SO'S YOU'RE FACE


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well if the movie's good, then everyone can just say that it's because he _wasn't_ there. 8)
> 
> SO'S YOU'RE FACE



hey i bet yr gonna go see it when it comes out huh


did you like coraline?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> hey i bet yr gonna go see it when it comes out huh
> 
> did you like coraline?



I'll see it if someone takes me to see it.  That's pretty much the only way that I ever see movies.

I had seen worse.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

Coraline is a fucking beautiful movie and if you refuse to acknowledge that then you can pretty much get the fuck out


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 17, 2009)

Coraline was pretty cool. Definately worth seeing. I didn't like the way she wasn't that freaked out by her "other" parents. You know when people are too nice that it's akward and creepy? That's what they seemed like.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Coraline is a fucking beautiful movie and if you refuse to acknowledge that then you can pretty much get the fuck out



It was okay.  I had the movie pretty much figured out as soon as all of the characters had been introduced.

Also, I saw it in 3D.  Shit was pretty cash.


----------



## Linko_16 (Oct 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Coraline is a fucking beautiful movie and if you refuse to acknowledge that then you can pretty much get the fuck out



*Wasn't that great.*


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 17, 2009)

I probably wont see it unless someone invites me to. It just looks dumb.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 17, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I probably wont see it unless someone invites me to. It just looks dumb.



Hey we should see this movie together :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> *Wasn't that great.*



BUT THEE ANIMATIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey we should see this movie together :3



We should, someday.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 17, 2009)

Whether you think it looks good or not you should definately give it a try. It's not one of those "Theres two hours I'm not getting back" movies, unlike The Forbidden Kingdom. lol


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> We should, someday.



Actually fuck that I want to watch "Where the Wild Things Are" with you


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Actually fuck that I want to watch "Where the Wild Things Are" with you


I would assert that this is a better choice.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 18, 2009)

I saw it last night. It wasn't as happy as you would have wanted it to be. They made the monsters really likeable, though. The buffalo guy was just akward, though.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

I thought that it was pretty much perfect, actually.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 18, 2009)

i'll see it if i have money


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Actually fuck that I want to watch "Where the Wild Things Are" with you



You best not make out with me in the theatre. I'll never be able to focus on the movie.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You best not make out with me in the theatre. I'll never be able to focus on the movie.



I just want to cuddle :3


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I just want to cuddle :3



It will be too hard to focus. I would explain why, but seriously, these fags need not know.


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm soo looking forward to that movie!


----------



## Dass (Nov 7, 2009)

I read the FB review, and it was not overly positive. So... probably taking a pass.

Also, hey, no necromancy.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 7, 2009)

Shockingly this is the only Roald Dahl novel I didn't read as a kid.

Still, I'll probably see it. Everything Dahl makes me all fuzzy-wuzzy nostalgic.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

It looks interesting. I might see it.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Nov 24, 2009)

I just went to see it tonight. My friend got some passes for the advance viewing tonight, and we got to see it before it's actually released. It's really amazing. No doubt one of the best movies I've seen (though admittedly i don't watch many movies).

Anyway, definitely worth a watch. I really enjoyed it. It's well made, the story's great, and it's got talking foxes. What more could you want?


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 24, 2009)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> ...What more could you want?



Sex.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Nov 24, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> Sex.


Ah, true... but it is rated PG, soo...

Of course they could take the "hey, kids! this is where baby foxes come from" approach. Yeah, I'm sure that'll go over well...


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'll see it. It looks funny.


----------



## theLight (Nov 24, 2009)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Nov 24, 2009)

theLight said:


> [...]George has the perfect voice for the main character.


He really is. I was pleasantly surprised with how well the voices, especially Mr. Fox's, turned out.


----------



## Icen (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm going to see it, but they really ruined the BOOK. (Yes, there is a book of it. Go read it.)

Roald Dahl was my favorite childhood author and I read all of his stuff when I was little. I must have read this book, quite literally over 30 times.


----------



## Isen (Nov 25, 2009)

"Love" by Nancy Adams, the love song in Disney's _Robin Hood_, will be featured in the film. 

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll wait until it's out on DVD.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 25, 2009)

:< I dunno.

At first I thought it looked amusing,
but then I saw the extended trailer in the movie theater,
and it just looks long, awkward, and pointless. :<

But.. I'm going to see it anyways.
And I'm wearing my tail. 

Yeah.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Nov 25, 2009)

I've got nothing better to do


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 26, 2009)

That was great. I got embarrased because everyone said I talk like Kristofferson. Yeah, I wasn't sure by the trailers but there's gonna be some major yiff pics of Kris and Ash, they both sound and look gay and a kid in the movie stated that ash wore girls clothing.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds like my kinda movie if it has yiff.


----------

